#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Scrbblenauts! Think, Create, Solve.... !!!

## Assassin

The best ever puzzle action video game that developed by 5th cell. It's released for Nintendo DS but now different versions of it released for many platforms including PC. The concept is to solve puzzle and earn stars. The power of the character Maxwell is your creativity. Any object that you typed that will appear in screen, you can use it to solve the puzzles. Specialty in it is you can include adjectives to differentiate the objects. 

Game play video below gives you clear idea of it.




*Scribblenuts Remix (Apk) : Download*

----------


## Arthi

much interesting! it's good grub for our creativity but it's not a free game :Frown: .

----------


## Assassin

> much interesting! it's good grub for our creativity but it's not a free game.


I'll post the free download link very soon.  :Cool:

----------

